# need help removing wiper



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

Im removing the wiper on the hatch and i was just wondering if someone could help me figure out how to remove the plastic on the inside of my hatch and my 03 A6. I dont want to break anything so i figured id ask first. Any help would be great.


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: need help removing wiper (FirstVDub)*

your telling me nobody has completely removed a rear wiper off an A6....just need help removing the plastic inside


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: need help removing wiper (FirstVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FirstVDub* »_your telling me nobody has completely removed a rear wiper off an A6....just need help removing the plastic inside








 don't quote me on it, but i remember hidden screws inside the handle cups and a few inside the roadside triangle holder.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: need help removing wiper (FirstVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FirstVDub* »_your telling me nobody has completely removed a rear wiper off an A6....just need help removing the plastic inside









Mine works, and I need it anyway, so why would I mess with it? 
I did take the inner plastic off my buddies A4 avant for a broken latch. A few screws and a little prying for some clips and it came off. I don't remember exactly, but it was not tough to figure out.


----------

